# HP 25600 + poster shop rip, need tutorial



## Ulfie81 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey guys

I have a bit of a trouble  

I am a graphic designer working inhouse at a screen printing company making proofs, films and so on. The guy who runs the L25600 making CMYK latex transfers(and rollups+ banners) left the company leaving me in charge, but I have no experience using this. Only watched when someone else sets it up. So, I need help finding tutorials to help me thru the basic steps 
I cant find much googling and i thought maybe you guys could help me. Either if someone of yous have experience or know a good tutorial 

Thanks guys
B rgds Ulf


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I believe it's an L26500, that might be why you haven't gotten much results, I'm not aware of a 25600. I own an L25500, but am not involved in screen printing, I use mine for banners/vinyl/canvas/posters/etc. 

Onyx accepts a wide variety of filetypes, so from its side of things, the primary things you need to do are: 
Select which Media to use, select the proper size, adjust any scaling, and hope all the color correction/profiling has been done properly. If using new materials that the printer has never seen before, the manufacturer of the materials will usually include a profile via their site. I've never really used any of their other applications aside from their RIP/profile downloader, I think Onyx has some extra apps for gang runs and layouts/etc, but usually I take care of all of that in my design program. Unless there's specific color matching going on, I usually just dump my image to a jpeg and add it to the printer queue. When you add it to the queue it will always RIP and print at whatever media you currently have selected in the software, so you want to make sure to switch that before you queue it, or you have to go into their preflight and change it, which seems to add quite a few minutes to the workflow in my experience. 

When your media's loaded into the machine, it will ask for a type of media as well, this kind of varies, like I use HP's HDPE for a lightweight banner, I don't treat it as a banner stock in that menu though, instead I use their Photorealistic settings. On the Onyx/RIP side I use the HP HDPE profile. I believe HP has a listing of what is cross compatible with what, and think even though the RIP specifies a bunch of the things, the printer will still pull defaults and such from what you select on the load. I don't know how the 26500 loads, but the 25500 is a pain in the ***, I think that was one of the major redesigns with the 26500. 

Anyway, a brief summary of the workflow: After you load your media, you select your media in Onyx's RIP and specify its rollsize, add your printjob to the queue, after it's done doing its RIP'ing/processing, you can right click on it in the queue and remove the "hold", and it should start printing. If it falls out of the queue and errors, you may have a problem with your art, such as not expanding your text (AI), or converting it to curves (Corel) and it may not be finding the font properly.


----------



## Ulfie81 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi, 
thanks mate. Yeah, should be 26500, just typed it wrong.
I will check when I am back at work on Monday


----------

